# Notebook via Fernbedienung steuern



## obaran (15. November 2003)

Hallo,
ich möchte mein Notebook, welches einen eingebauten Infrarot Port besitzt,
via Fernbedienung steuern.
Z.b. Video Programm, Winamp etc.

Hat da jemand eine idee, was ich da für ein Programm brauche (möglichst Free)?

Zu meinem System:
WinXP Pro.
Notebook Acer TravelMate 660


Grüße Oliver


----------



## TwoFaze (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi! Ich denke dein Notebook hat einen internen IrDA Port..damit kann man Daten zwischen PDAs, Handys etc austauschen. Um dein Notebook allerdings per Fernbedienung zu steuern, musst du dir einen Infrarot-Empfänger kaufen! Hab im Moment die selbe Idee und mich deshalb etwas informiert..Schau doch mal bei http://www.my-irshop.de/catalog/ vorbei, dort solltest du genügend Infos finden! Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen,
gruß!

edit: Hab mich etwas im Datum vertan, aber vielleicht interessierts doch jemanden!


----------



## Grimreaper (19. Oktober 2005)

Du brauchst keinen extra Infrarot empfänger. Wenn du z. B. ein Sony Ericsson Handy hast, kannst du damit und dem Programm FMA (gibts bei sourceforge) dein Notebook steuern - zumindest Winamp und WMP (k. A. was sonst noch geht). Das funktioniert dann auch etwas komfortabler über Bluetooth. Ich habs aber nicht sonderlich lange ausprobiert, da ich mir den DVB-T Empfänger Cinergy T2 gekauft habe, mit der beigelegten Fernbedienung kann man auch alles mögliche machen.

mfg Grimreaper


----------

